# Lyft Driver Keeps Passenger in Car (Video)



## GoldenGoji (Apr 30, 2018)

*The following is the Youtube description info that tells what transpired in the video between the passenger and the driver:*

_DeviantOllam__

Jan 22, 2020

Because I am being hit with messages at this point from news organizations and other sites asking if they can license this footage from me, here is a blanket statement: "folk wishing to report on this or embed this video, free free, with the exception of Fox News. thank you."

I haven't got the time to field all the messages, because I'm working this week in Vegas. thanks!

An unprecedented experience. Never had a Lyft ride like this...

1. Right from the start, it was pretty clear there was something "off" with this guy. He had a bad attitude - which, sure, people are all permitted to have I guess on a bad day - but when I was discussing the difficulty in finding him during the pickup, he snapped "I don't use the phone. I only text. That way I have a written record of everything with all my passengers. No he said/she said." So, clearly, this person has had a long history of difficult interactions with his passengers.

2. As we approached the convention center, he complained that traffic was very heavy. I inquired as to whether or not it would be easier for him to pull over before the destination so we could get out sooner and he wouldn't have to sit in the non moving traffic. That really set him off. That is when the cursing started and that is when I started recording him, for our safety.

3. In between calling us assholes, using the F word at us repeatedly, and threatening to "have [my] Lyft account terminated" he also turned his radio up to full volume when I asked him what he was thinking.

4. Cherry on top: after it was clear that something was deeply disturbed about this individual, I requested that he pull over to the nearest safe driveway entrance (approximately 10 yards in front of us) so that we could immediately leave his vehicle. He explicitly refused and said that he was in no way going to allow us to exit his vehicle until he decided he wanted us to.

Now, let's be clear... Karl and I both know how to handle ourselves. And it wouldn't take much to get the bulge on a tub like this guy, as the expression goes. But supposing I wasn't a 40-something white guy. What if I was a small woman? What if I was a woman traveling alone?

This gentleman stated at the start of the ride that he drives for both Lyft and Uber, so even if Lyft drops his account this instant [EDIT: Lyft confirmed for me personally that this driver has been terminated and banned from their service] apparently he could still be picking up more rides all day long. Gives you a nice good feeling, doesn't it?

So enjoy your time in Vegas, everybody. Until we hear otherwise, this gem of a man is out there on the roads, picking up passengers.

Stay safe out there._


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Kidnapping !

" LOWER RATES MEAN MORE WINNERS " !


----------



## 125928 (Oct 5, 2017)

Curious as to what your drop off point was?


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Finalists for the passive aggressive Olympics.


----------



## G.S.M. (Oct 28, 2019)

That's my brother from a different mother


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

Looked like a fun ride with Bam Bam Bigelow.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Dictatorship of the proletariat.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

GoldenGoji said:


> *The following is the Youtube description info that tells what transpired in the video between the passenger and the driver:*
> 
> _DeviantOllam_
> 
> ...


He had to wear those Tank shirts to show off his skin paintings.


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

Pax is a dbag
Starts ride by putting his shoes n feet on seats & wants to be dropped off where driver can get ticket and fired, then starts recording for proof of how polite he is lol I assume he wasn't polite before the recording

He could of opened door at anytime he wanted when car was stopped

Vegas is not ny you can't just hop; n & out on streets

Driver messed up though don't talk just be quiet these losers get hard at the chance of going viral on utube

Get in my car & put your shoes up like that touching my seats with all the spit, piss, s h I t , garbage you've been walking all days I'd have an attitude too,


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

You can't just kidnapp people. 🤦‍♀️

Drop him off at the nearest safe spot, no need to say anything further. Done.

Now the driver looks worse. He comes off as a 10 year old.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

GoldenGoji said:


> *The following is the Youtube description info that tells what transpired in the video between the passenger and the driver:*
> 
> _DeviantOllam_
> 
> ...


These are the type of drivers that make it bad all drivers, I hope Uber sees this video and deactivates his fat butt.


----------



## BuberDriver (Feb 2, 2016)

just wondering how I'm not getting at least $10 tips on every ride if people encounter other drivers like this??


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

GoldenGoji said:


> _And it wouldn't take much to get the bulge on a tub like this guy, as the expression goes. _


The expression? I never heard that uttered except when Wyatt Earp said similar in the movie Tombstone just before he *****-slapped Billy Bob Thornton and took over his gambling chair.

Billy Bob: _"You_ run your mouth awful reckless for a man that _don't go heeled_."
Kurt Russell: "You don't have to go heeled to get the bulge on a tub like you."

Ha ha ha ha ha. Love it.

________________________________________
Speaking of Kurt, I wonder if he could get the rights to this story and do a sequel to Escape from LA? "Ah geez, we fought to the last man escaping that dystopian apocalyptic City of the Fallen Angel... only to be held captive in a Las Vegas Uber car"....


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> You can't just kidnapp people. &#129318;‍♀
> 
> Drop him off at the nearest safe spot, no need to say anything further. Done.
> 
> Now the driver looks worse. He comes off as a 10 year old.


Car was obviously in a line or slow moving traffic at a convention center stopped plenty of times they could of got out anytime they wanted, they started filming because they knew they could bait the guy who asks can I get out now? When car is stopped. Who says they feel "unsafe now" but doesn't just get out when cars stopped acting like their being held hostage the entire video they weren't moving for half of it, if they were "closer" just GTFO stop egging the guy on

Driver was an idiot but these guys triggered him Hook line & sinker then turned on the camera to act like angels who were so scared and insulted

Pure BS these losers wanted a popular utube video nothing more nothing less


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

troothequalstroll said:


> Car was obviously in a line stopped plenty of times they could of got out anytime they wanted, they started filming because they knew they could bait the guy who asks can I get out now? When car is stopped. Who says they feel "unsafe now" but doesn't just get out when cars stopped acting like their being held hostage the entire video they weren't moving for half of it, if they were "closer" just GTFO stop egging the guy on
> 
> Driver was an idiot but these guys triggered him Hook line & sinker then turned on the camera to act like angels who were so scared and insulted
> 
> Pure BS these losers wanted a popular utube video nothing more nothing less


I think the passenger was trying to push the driver. Which is why the best thing to do is not give in to anger.

If he was calm, drove off to a safe spot as requested there wouldnt be a video.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

troothequalstroll said:


> Car was obviously in a line or slow moving traffic at a convention center stopped plenty of times they could of got out anytime they wanted, they started filming because they knew they could bait the guy who asks can I get out now? When car is stopped. Who says they feel "unsafe now" but doesn't just get out when cars stopped acting like their being held hostage the entire video they weren't moving for half of it, if they were "closer" just GTFO stop egging the guy on
> 
> Driver was an idiot but these guys triggered him Hook line & sinker then turned on the camera to act like angels who were so scared and insulted
> 
> Pure BS these losers wanted a popular utube video nothing more nothing less


The problem is that the solution for the driver is to find any parking lot or place to pull over legally. It's not about the passenger or what he baited the driver into doing because the driver was free at any moment to solve the problem by saying "fine, get out here" since that would have been the most likely way to avoid further confrontation. Argue with idiots on their own terms and you become an idiot. Whatever the passenger did off camera, the driver dug his own grave.


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

peteyvavs said:


> These are the type of drivers that make it bad all drivers, I hope Uber sees this video and deactivates his fat butt.


Nah these the type of riders that deserve to be put in their place, driver messed up reacting the way he did but rider needs to be deactivated too only a s s holes try to hide cameras and upload edited videos that begin when they want them to so they can be on their best behavior lol

"I haven't cussed at you" "I haven't disrespeteced you" yeah sure what happened before you decided to start recording cuz I see his disrespectful dirty shoes pressing up on back of passenger seat not on the floor where they belong

They deserve to be deactivated but it's nothing for them to get another account so it's moot
It's Vegas so it's a $4 fare lol so dude can now go look for a legal job or make more selling or delivering icy cold water on the strip

I'd sue these guys for filming/recording me without consent in my private property and exposing & humiliating me, putting my identity online by not blurring plate, pain suffering loss of wages

They not from Vegas smalls claims them & get a default judgment or make them fly back for the arbitration & court dates lol

Send a demand letter to Uber hq with info they won't respond, after 10 days file small claims they'll give you an arbitration date, they won't show, Uber won't give you their info, you'll get default judgment from Uber & Jon doe who you list as additional on the suit


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Honestly, if a driver quibbled with me about my destination I would ask to get out immediately too. And if he didn’t voluntarily find a place to stop the car, I would turn on my cell phone camera. The passenger was baiting the driver but the driver did almost everything bad in that video, unprompted. He was having a bad day, took it out on a passenger, and is probably completely unsuited emotionally to drive around strangers, if this video is any indication.

This is driving people 101. If someone asks to get out, pull over and let them out.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

troothequalstroll said:


> Nah these the type of riders that deserve to be put in their place, driver messed up reacting the way he did but rider needs to be deactivated to only a s s holes try to hide cameras and upload edited videos that begin when they want them to do they can be on their best behavior lol
> 
> They deserve to be deactivated but it's nothing for them to get another account so it's moot


All drivers should know by now that there are pax's looking for their 15 minutes of fame any way they can get it. This driver brought on his own deactivation by arguing with pax, increasing the volume on the radio and refusing to pull over. These 3 actions tend to make me believe that the driver was the s s hole.


----------



## JaredJ (Aug 7, 2015)

As a 4.99 driver with 6 years driving part time this driver definitely should be deactivated.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

JaredJ said:


> As a 4.99 driver with 6 years driving part time this driver definitely should be deactivated.


Lowkey ratings brag... nice &#128076;


----------



## Ubertool (Jan 24, 2020)

GoldenGoji said:


> *The following is the Youtube description info that tells what transpired in the video between the passenger and the driver:*
> 
> _DeviantOllam_
> 
> ...


It was me I'm sorry, unfortunately lift cut our pay by 30%. Sounds like another entitled pax to me.


----------



## RDWRER (May 24, 2018)

I mean, I can't tell if they were already on convention center property when the video started but if it's anything like LAX you can only pickup and drop off at designated locations or the driver could receive a huge fine. A quick google search brings up this:


----------



## Ubertool (Jan 24, 2020)

Mkang14 said:


> You can't just kidnapp people. &#129318;‍♀
> 
> Drop him off at the nearest safe spot, no need to say anything further. Done.
> 
> Now the driver looks worse. He comes off as a 10 year old.


You can't just drop someone off on the side of the street in Las Vegas they will be run over in two seconds


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Ubertool said:


> You can't just drop someone off on the side of the street in Las Vegas they will be run over in two seconds


Where it's safe. Watch the video.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Ubertool said:


> It was me I'm sorry, unfortunately lift cut our pay by 30%. Sounds like another entitled pax to me.


This has nothing to do with pay or this particular market. Passengers are entitled to very little, but they are legally and morally entitled to be able to get out of the car when they ask. The driver may choose the exact spot for safety and legal purposes, but this passenger wanted to get out early and he didn't have to wait until they drove down the road a mile to do so.

I knew some folks would be defending the driver. If any drivers act like this, it is only a matter of time before they get deactivated like this guy does.

Forget about the passenger for a moment. The way the driver acted isn't justified _no matter what the passenger did. _If a passenger is so bad, just end the ride and kick them out. Report the passenger to the company, report them to the police, or whatever. This guy did the literal opposite of kicking the guy out.


----------



## Ubertool (Jan 24, 2020)

Mkang14 said:


> Where it's safe. Watch the video.


Video does not tell the entire story, obviously you don't act like that to normal people , but with that said I've said some things I'm not proud of to entitled pax right before I kicked them out . However I'm mindful not to let them record it. Some pax deserve a little verbal smack down to teach them to be nice. My car , my rules, be nice or I'll show you rudeness right after I kick you to the curb. Rant of the morning&#128513;



waldowainthrop said:


> This has nothing to do with pay or this particular market. Passengers are entitled to very little, but they are legally and morally entitled to be able to get out of the car when they ask. The driver may choose the exact spot for safety and legal purposes, but this passenger wanted to get out early and he didn't have to wait until they drove down the road a mile to do so.
> 
> I knew some folks would be defending the driver. If any drivers act like this, it is only a matter of time before they get deactivated like this guy does.
> 
> Forget about the passenger for a moment. The way the driver acted isn't justified _no matter what the passenger did. _If a passenger is so bad, just end the ride and kick them out. Report the passenger to the company, report them to the police, or whatever. This guy did the literal opposite of kicking the guy out.


I agree with you on kicking them out and he def did not handle it correctly, however I've seen and heard a lot of rudeness from pax over the years and I find it hard to believe this is all to blame on the driver. Deactivated or fired , who cares , just move on to the next chapter in life, sometimes a change is great in retrospect .


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Ubertool said:


> Video does not tell the entire story, obviously you don't act like that to normal people , but with that said I've said some things I'm not proud of to entitled pax right before I kicked them out . However I'm mindful not to let them record it. Some pax deserve a little verbal smack down to teach them to be nice. My car , my rules, be nice or I'll show you rudeness right after I kick you to the curb. Rant of the morning&#128513;
> 
> 
> I agree with you on kicking them out and he def did not handle it correctly, however I've seen and heard a lot of rudeness from pax over the years and I find it hard to believe this is all to blame on the driver. Deactivated or fired , who cares , just move on to the next chapter in life, sometimes a change is great in retrospect .


The point isn't about blame. The passenger is responsible for the behavior of the passenger. The driver is responsible for the behavior of the driver. Whatever interpersonal or systemic issues there are, the solution for both of these people is to end the conflict as soon as possible. The driver, being in the driver's seat, has more control over the ride and has a responsibility to himself to end it without argument. Not surprisingly, he got fired for failing to attempt to solve the problem, and instead escalating it.

I can't imagine driving someone around, having them ask to end the ride and me saying "no". It's almost inconceivable that anyone who has done this job for more than a day would try this.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

waldowainthrop said:


> The problem is that the solution for the driver is to find any parking lot or place to pull over legally. It's not about the passenger or what he baited the driver into doing because the driver was free at any moment to solve the problem by saying "fine, get out here" since that would have been the most likely way to avoid further confrontation. Argue with idiots on their own terms and you become an idiot. Whatever the passenger did off camera, the driver dug his own grave.


I tend to agree but that wasn't the drivers first error. He erred in taking that passenger since the passenger makes it clear he complained about being able to find the driver before the ride even started. He should have politely told that rider that perhaps another driver would be more to his liking, and cancelled the ride.

I've learned the hard way on those never take a pax that starts off complaining. Had that driver set that rule for himself as a driver, and followed it here he wouldn't have been deactivated over this ride.

And that's not to say the Pax wasn't without issue either he was intentionally getting under that drivers skin because he was annoyed, probably started when he had a hard time finding the driver, but compared to the driver he did it the right way, with a passive aggressive pleasant seeming demeanor.

He had the seat sign so he may have had a camera, but if he had it and the pax went from jerk to Mr. Niceguy when he turned on his camera and started filming the driver he might have been able to talk his way out of the deactivation, which makes me think it either didn't go down that way, or that the driver didn't have an interior camera.


----------



## Ubertool (Jan 24, 2020)

waldowainthrop said:


> The point isn't about blame. The passenger is responsible for the behavior of the passenger. The driver is responsible for the behavior of the driver. Whatever interpersonal or systemic issues there are, the solution for both of these people is to end the conflict as soon as possible. The driver, being in the driver's seat, has more control over the ride and has a responsibility to himself to end it without argument. Not surprisingly, he got fired for failing to attempt to solve the problem, and instead escalating it.
> 
> I can't imagine driving someone around, having them ask to end the ride and me saying "no". It's almost inconceivable that anyone who has done this job for more than a day would try this.


The point is always about blame, why do you think the video was put out there, the pax was trying to blame the driver . Did the pax even die? He got his feelings hurt . So what , happens every day in other lines of profession . He was not being kidnapped so the pax to me is just a baby who probably spouted off some nonsense and then didn't like what he got in return. Moral of the story to me is , be respectful to all you meet cause you never know who's gonna snap.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Wonkytonk said:


> He should have politely told that rider that perhaps another driver would be more to his liking, and cancelled the ride.


100% agree. The number one thing that a driver needs to prepare to do on _any_ ride no matter who the passenger is: end the ride immediately and stop negotiating. After the ride is over, there is nothing a passenger can legally do to make the ride continue. Ride's over. Order another car if you need one. A passenger who stays in the car is legally in the wrong after that point.



Ubertool said:


> The point is always about blame, why do you think the video was put out there, the pax was trying to blame the driver . Did the pax even die? He got his feelings hurt . So what , happens every day in other lines of profession . He was not being kidnapped so the pax to me is just a baby who probably spouted off some nonsense and then didn't like what he got in return. Moral of the story to me is , be respectful to all you meet cause you never know who's gonna snap.


Both people snapped. If you find yourself in such a situation just get out of it with any means necessary. No one got hurt but this easily could have escalated. None of this is worth $5 or 10 minutes of time and convenience.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

waldowainthrop said:


> 100% agree. The number one thing that a driver needs to prepare to do on _any_ ride no matter who the passenger is: end the ride immediately and stop negotiating. After the ride is over, there is nothing a passenger can legally do to make the ride continue. Ride's over. Order another car if you need one. A passenger who stays in the car is legally in the wrong after that point.


Yes but it's not just about cancelling it's about cancelling at the earliest sign of any issue, preferably before the ride even gets started so they can't affect your rating, and that passenger gave him a big one when he complained that he had a hard time finding the driver.

Do not start a ride with complaining pax just take the cancellation hit and move on.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Some passenger needed long trip but didn't want to pay surge charge for long trip. So, they took short trip instead to get away from surge zone. It is their right and they paid surge charge for their short trip. 
Some driver got mad about that. They thought they had been robbed. Shouldn't be thinking this way. Should welcome to end trip after taking surge. You got more chance to enjoy surge so just going back to surge area again and again.
20 miles long trip and getting $20 is as same as doing 5 short trips in busy area. Plus you are getting more than 5 trips in busy area. No need to risk for getting deactivation.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

There are too many drivers that actually believe that a pax must be dropped off at the destination address only. I have had too many pax tell me that a past driver refused to drop them off early. 
The driver in the video was too aggressive for comfort.



Wonkytonk said:


> Yes but it's not just about cancelling it's about cancelling at the earliest sign of any issue, preferably before the ride even gets started so they can't affect your rating, and that passenger gave him a big one when he complained that he had a hard time finding the driver.
> 
> Do not start a ride with complaining pax just take the cancellation hit and move on.


--------------------------
Seriously, you are defending the driver. If you listen to the pax - he is an educated, self confident person. There was no name calling, raised voice, anger or cursing. As for complaining that he had a hard time finding the driver, a good driver will find their pax, not the other way around.


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Where it's safe. Watch the video.


Lived in Vegas almost a decade of a pax tries to get out or in on street on strip, or non designated area on casino convention property and the bumble bees(popo wear yellow and black) are watching or see they are very honory & it's a big fine car towed, and after Uber Lyft arrived I'm sure they are still oh so serious about it especially during conventions

They take Jay walking serious, they used to take having a joint serious, they take prostitution serious (cops were behind biggest prostitution ring in Vegas setting up Pimps taking their girls offering protection look up mally mall Arman izadi case) Vegas strip isn't all fun & games of course they don't report the 1 person weekly who jumps off a casino to die as it's a tourist trap but they take minor stuff serious there the driver knows it but tourists think it's some lawless party palace

I can almost guarantee before the camera got on pax asked in a polite or rude way to just get out since they could see they were right there & walking would be faster than going thru the rig a ma role everyone else getting dropped off has to go threw & the driver on a $4 ride told them the truth either politely or rudely & pax got all pissy and started his brilliant plan at getting YouTube likes

Notice the camera angle most of the time trying to hide the surroundings and so driver can't see


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

troothequalstroll said:


> Lived in Vegas almost a decade of a pax tries to get out or in on street or non designated area and the bumble bees(popo wear yellow and black) are watching or see they are very honory & it's a big fine car towed, and after Uber Lyft arrived I'm sure they are still oh so serious about it especially during conventions
> 
> I can almost guarantee before the camera got on pax asked in a polite or rude way to just get out since they could see they were right there & walking would be faster than going thru the rig a ma role everyone else getting dropped off has to go threw & the driver on a $4 ride told them the truth either politely or rudely & pax got all pissy and started his brilliant plan at getting YouTube likes
> 
> Notice the camera angle most of the time trying to hide the surroundings and so driver can't see


---------------------------------
No other Vegas drivers on the forum seem to have a problem dropping off at the CC. This drivers entire behavior and language was 
Offensive. Lyft kicked him off the platform. He does not need to be driving RS.


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

KK2929 said:


> There are too many drivers that actually believe that a pax must be dropped off at the destination address only. I have had too many pax tell me that a past driver refused to drop them off early.
> The driver in the video was too aggressive for comfort.
> 
> 
> ...


It's not that Uber Lyft will call it fraud or pax will report not right location to get credits & driver is punished with fare adjustment so gave ride for free

If riders don't change it in the app they blame the driver for fraud if not dropped off at pin

If trip ended early Uber Lyft will call it fraud and steal drivers money

If they don't change it in app it's a no go Uber will scream fraud, steal from me & it'll take hours, days, weeks of emails to get it back if I ever do "inefficient route, fare adjusted"

Fool me once "sorry Uber will report fraud if you don't change it via app"

He sounded educated & polite after he started recording he put his feet on the back of the seat lmao too me he sounded like he enjoys spending time on his knees with his mouth open

How you know he didn't curse, raise his voice, call him names, act angerly before he decided to play spy cam? He was rude enough to act like an animal with his shoes on the seat


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Ubertool said:


> My car , my rules, be nice or I'll show you rudeness right after I kick you to the curb.


Famous last words.&#129318;‍♀

@Cold Fusion =


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

KK2929 said:


> ---------------------------------
> No other Vegas drivers on the forum seem to have a problem dropping off at the CC. This drivers entire behavior and language was
> Offensive. Lyft kicked him off the platform. He does not need to be driving RS.


So you believe pax because Lyft sent them an email assuring them he was deactivated? Lol probably was but Lyft Uber support lie to me daily so I assume it's the same with pax support

I don't trust any rider videos that conviently start when they want or edited, only videos that are unedited, not hidden, started as soon as rider gets in & ends soon as they get out with time stamps so I have all the evidence

No telling how offensive pax were before video started did you not see his SHOES on the seat like he's on a TV sitcome at home chilling? That's offensive as fvck to me that leads me to believe his convo prior was probably rude too

Driver was dumb to let em trap him like that but they weren't angels either


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

GoldenGoji said:


> _1. Right from the start, it was pretty clear there was something "off" with this guy. _


Unsettling and obviously Driver was Off his Meds.

RS is the Last Chance for
Mentally Defective unemployable
drivers. That driver is a Felony Assault and/or
Rape charge Waiting to Happen

Uber & Lyft need to Require an Online
Psychological Evaluation of driver candidates.

Granted, between aforementioned
and drug testing
the driver Ranks will shrink 40%.
The Good News:
&#128073; remaining drivers will enjoy
increased surges &#128181;&#128181;&#128181;


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

waldowainthrop said:


> The point isn't about blame. The passenger is responsible for the behavior of the passenger. The driver is responsible for the behavior of the driver. Whatever interpersonal or systemic issues there are, the solution for both of these people is to end the conflict as soon as possible. The driver, being in the driver's seat, has more control over the ride and has a responsibility to himself to end it without argument. Not surprisingly, he got fired for failing to attempt to solve the problem, and instead escalating it.
> 
> I can't imagine driving someone around, having them ask to end the ride and me saying "no". It's almost inconceivable that anyone who has done this job for more than a day would try this.


He didn't ask to end the ride he asked if he could get out & the car was stopped numerous times who does that? he had time to hit record button & play instigator but not enough time to just open the door since he felt so "unsafe"

I didn't see any need for trunk seems like when they got out it literally took a second to open the door he didn't have to ask permission he did so for the clicks

In 5000+ rides not 1 pax asked me can I get out now lmao car stopped bolt scared lil b I t c h GTFO not record it

It's like everything pax said was scripted normal people don't talk like that not like driver either but more talk like driver when insulted then like pax who knows a cameras on em


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

troothequalstroll said:


> So you believe pax because Lyft sent them an email assuring them he was deactivated? Lol probably was but Lyft Uber support lie to me daily so I assume it's the same with pax support
> 
> I don't trust any rider videos that conviently start when they want or edited, only videos that are unedited, not hidden, started as soon as rider gets in & ends soon as they get out with time stamps so I have all the evidence
> 
> ...


The driver was being an ahole, regardless if and that's a big if the pax initiated the confrontation the driver clearly exhibitEd behavior that shows that he has anger issues.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

troothequalstroll said:


> So you believe pax because Lyft sent them an email assuring them he was deactivated? Lol probably was but Lyft Uber support lie to me daily so I assume it's the same with pax support
> 
> I don't trust any rider videos that conviently start when they want or edited, only videos that are unedited, not hidden, started as soon as rider gets in & ends soon as they get out with time stamps so I have all the evidence
> 
> ...


---------------------------
My opinion is based on the behavior of the driver. The pax cannot edit that. 
Not going to argue but if I am a pax and ask the driver to stop and let me out and he refuses -- I am calling the police.
His shoes on the seat ??? Do not know what video you were watching. I saw nothing like that.
The only thing you and I agree on is that the driver is DUMB !!!


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

peteyvavs said:


> The driver was being an ahole, regardless if and that's a big if the pax initiated the confrontation the driver clearly exhibitEd behavior that shows that he has anger issues.


Who doesn't have anger issues when a "company" is being allowed to pay them illegal 1970s wages?
Pax has narcissistic issiei
Both were a holes but to me rider was bigger one 96% fail maybe driver decided today his day he's mad and ain't gonna take it no more


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

troothequalstroll said:


> Who doesn't have anger issues when a "company" is being allowed to pay them illegal 1970s wages?
> Pax has narcissistic issiei
> Both were a holes but to me rider was bigger one 96% fail maybe driver decided today his day he's mad and ain't gonna take it no more


When a person is performing a job in the service industry they should have better C/S skills. Allowing someone that you'll see once in your lifetime for 15 minutes get under your skin shows that that person shouldn't be working with the public.


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

KK2929 said:


> ---------------------------
> My opinion is based on the behavior of the driver. The pax cannot edit that.
> Not going to argue but if I am a pax and ask the driver to stop and let me out and he refuses -- I am calling the police.
> His shoes on the seat ??? Do not know what video you were watching. I saw nothing like that.
> The only thing you and I agree on is that the driver is DUMB !!!


So Instead of you know just opening the door & getting out when stopped a bunch of time in slow traffic hundreds of feet or a half mile from entrance your going to ask another adult permission a dozen times while making sure to film it or call the police?

Geez they weren't on the highway or going more than 10mph for most of the video it looked like they were stopped

Open door
Get out

Nah I'll ask permission & film it

Nah I call police

Good thing they have a button to connect you to 911 that takes 5 + actions unlike just calling 911 in 4

He had his legs crossed with shoes all up by back of passenger seat just dangling a foot away from flabbys gun show like he was at home on a TV sitcome chilling

Shoes belong on the floor not back of seats ewwwww

And as soon as he gets out and shows surrounding you can see a bumble bee and I guarantee that wasn't only popo around so if driver did let him out chirp chirp and a ticket

Rider like to gargle men's nuts in his spare time this was a set up & driver fell for it


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

KK2929 said:


> There are too many drivers that actually believe that a pax must be dropped off at the destination address only. I have had too many pax tell me that a past driver refused to drop them off early.
> The driver in the video was too aggressive for comfort.
> 
> 
> ...


Not particularly. What you quoted from me I think clearly goes to show he could have avoided the aggravation which he clearly felt when the passenger was passive aggressively baiting him in a calm seeming demeanor, what do you think he was doing when he kept asking the driver questions in the may I ask manner or the way he was doing, when he asserted he had the right to talk but insisted the driver had the right not to respond so that he could talk, which lead to the music volume escalation, as I already said the passenger did that portion better than the driver, the rider was passive aggressive the driver was just aggressive, if he had cancelled at the first sign that that passenger was going to be a problem none of it would have been an issue.

You know what college educated adults do, they deescalate situations, not escalate them, at least that's one would think they would do, but clearly that rider did not do that here, that driver was giving him nothing but escalation, a well educated adult would have let it go since they were close, and either just got out of the car, or gone to the drop off point the driver wanted and then report the incident. That first sign was when he got into the car complaining he had a hard time finding the driver. So no the pax doesn't get a pass from me.

Had the driver taken that simple step of cancelling upon the display of attitude none of anything that took place in that video would have happened.

But hindsight is 20/20 that's why I strongly advocate for drivers to have interior cameras, and to have this as a firm rule. If a pax gives you problems, or displays attitude politely tell them that perhaps another driver would be a better fit for them, cancel the ride before it starts and avoid any aggravation that passenger is likely to throw your way.

And lastly no it is not that drivers job to find the pax. The drivers job is to show up at the pin, and wait for the rider, where the rider indicated they were going to be, and when that rider doesn't show up in time, cancel no show and move on, and if the rider shows up with attitude because he couldn't figure out where he put the pin cancel the ride and move on. It's pretty simple really.


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

Wonkytonk said:


> Not particularly. What you quoted from me I think clearly goes to show he could have avoided the aggravation which he clearly felt when the passenger was passive aggressively baiting him in a calm seeming demeanor, what do you think he was doing when he kept asking the driver questions in the may I ask manner or the way he was doing, when he asserted he had the right to talk but insisted the driver had the right not to respond so that he could talk, which lead to the music volume escalation, as I already said the passenger did that portion better than the driver, the rider was passive aggressive the driver was just aggressive, if he had cancelled at the first sign that that passenger was going to be a problem none of it would have been an issue.
> 
> You know what college educated adults do, they deescalate situations, not escalate them, at least that's one would think they would do, but clearly that rider did not do that here, that driver was giving him nothing but escalation, a well educated adult would have let it go since they were close, and either just got out of the car, or gone to the drop off point the driver wanted and then report the incident. That first sign was when he got into the car complaining he had a hard time finding the driver. So no the pax doesn't get a pass from me.
> 
> ...


All the college educated people I know guys included give $50 BJ's at motel 6 & still live with their mommy & maybe daddy because they have debt that's going to take them 50 years to pay off but they sure know alot about philosophy & apparently de escalating situations

Great assumption though I guess you know both of their educational situations by their speaking ability, job, dress, that unibomber fella sure looked like a Harvard math genius didn't he

But yup both at fault on this one but I say since 96% fail by design anyway if you're going to go out go with a bang


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

Rider should have edited the ride to the nearest location as he was creeping along.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

troothequalstroll said:


> Great assumption though I guess you know both of their educational situations by their speaking ability, job, dress, that unibomber fella sure looked like a Harvard math genius didn't he


It was not my assertion that either the driver, or rider were college educated the rider being college educated, which to me was really completely irrelevant to what occurred in this exchange, was made by another poster to which I was responding, I added the following qualifier to my statement: "not escalate them, at least that's one would think they would do", because adults tend to not act like children, and one would expect this to be evident among college educated adults as well.


----------



## Poopy54 (Sep 6, 2016)

And of course OP had to get political as to what news agency he would "allow" Demtard


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

WAHN said:


> Looked like a fun ride with Bam Bam Bigelow.





GoldenGoji said:


> *The following is the Youtube description info that tells what transpired in the video between the passenger and the driver:*
> 
> _DeviantOllam__
> 
> ...


STAY IN MY CAR RIGHT NOW !!


----------



## jazzapt (May 16, 2016)

Poopy54 said:


> And of course OP had to get political as to what news agency he would "allow" Demtard


Demtard? That's original (/sarcasm)

Anyway, the quote about news agencies did not come from OP. It is a direct quote from the YouTube page of the person who posted the video. He is your "Demtard".


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

Calling that ride "unsafe" is a travesty to real unsafe rides. Like that article someone posted a couple days ago where the Driver was high on Meth and speeding and got pulled over. Or any of the Uber Driver shooting incidents that are out there to google search. 

If Mr YouTube uploader felt unsafe i.e. fearing for his life he could have at any time opened the door to run away from the vehicle.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Poopy54 said:


> And of course OP had to get political as to what news agency he would "allow" Demtard


Can we use the acceptable terminology for my people like libcuck or lefttard? Thank you.


----------



## BogusServiceAnimal (Oct 28, 2019)

GoldenGoji said:


> *The following is the Youtube description info that tells what transpired in the video between the passenger and the driver:*
> 
> _DeviantOllam_
> 
> ...


Wow. This guy shouldn't be allowed to have any customer service interactions in any form. He should be operating a back hoe or a steamroller. His arm looks like it weighs as much as my leg.


----------



## Ubertool (Jan 24, 2020)

Mkang14 said:


> Famous last words.&#129318;‍♀
> 
> @Cold Fusion =
> View attachment 406272


So cute


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Ubertool said:


> So cute


I try &#128129;‍♀


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

mbd said:


> He had to wear those Tank shirts to show off his skin paintings.


Look at the guns on Michael, Vegas Lyft driver! I know it's hard to tell behind the tats, acne and fat, but I'm sure he's got real definition there! In fact, Lyft could deactivate him just for brandishing those pythons! Yowzer!


waldowainthrop said:


> This has nothing to do with pay or this particular market.


I agree. Guy doesn't belong in any type of customer service and is a perfect example of "rideshare rage". Jeez. To anyone watching this, if you feel yourself getting this jaded and bitter towards pax, do _youself _a favor and find something.

However, it is definitely a symptom of Lyft's crappy pay and low standards, imho. Anyone know if Vegas is one of the "pay to pickup" or $0.30/mi markets?


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

You would think all the psychologists & Neuro scientists on payroll would know this is how patients act after being human trafficked 3 times, I mean after a driver gets 3 minimum fares in a row, psy ops needs to always make sure the 3rd rides is least $8 cuz 3 $4 rides in a row triggers brain activity that makes complex computations & spits out did I just provide an hour of labor for $3 net and it all goes red & ends up on you tube


Calibrate that algo boys remember 3 in a row no no make the third a few more dollars than a turd and avoid these pr disasters that show the world the pool of talent that has people's lives in their hands


----------



## GoldenGoji (Apr 30, 2018)

jazzapt said:


> Anyway, the quote about news agencies did not come from OP. It is a direct quote from the YouTube page of the person who posted the video. He is your "Demtard".


This is exactly why I typed in bold letters "*The following is the Youtube description info that tells what transpired in the video between the passenger and the driver:*" because I imagined someone was gonna think it was me. Amusingly, someone still did lol! :roflmao:


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Mkang14 said:


> Where it's safe. Watch the video.





waldowainthrop said:


> Passengers are entitled to very little, but they are legally and morally entitled to be able to get out of the car when they ask. The driver may choose the exact spot for safety and legal purposes, but this passenger wanted to get out early and he didn't have to wait until they drove down the road a mile to do so





KK2929 said:


> I have had too many pax tell me that a past driver refused to drop them off early.


Of course, I'm not defending the driver AT ALL (and I think I know who it is)...,,
BUT you can't just drop a rider off early in this situation.

This often happens during the start of a convention. Traffic gets backed up and impatient riders just want to jump out whenever they feel like it. You guys likely don't know the layout of Las Vegas convention center, so I don't blame your comments, but it's not as simple as 'just let him out'.

AGAIN, the driver handled it as bad as anyone could LOL, but there is a system and consequences for not following that system.

The driver is definitely burnt out.



waldowainthrop said:


> The problem is that the solution for the driver is to find any parking lot or place to pull over legally.


From what I can tell by the video, I know where the ride is, and the only legal and safe place to drop the riders at that point was the Convention Center designated dropoff area.

It would have been illegal for the driver to drop on the street, or even of the property leading to the drop off area.

There are off duty cops everywhere, hired to direct traffic during these times.


troothequalstroll said:


> Lived in Vegas almost a decade of a pax tries to get out or in on street on strip, or non designated area on casino convention property and the bumble bees(popo wear yellow and black) are watching or see they are very honory & it's a big fine car towed, and after Uber Lyft arrived I'm sure they are still oh so serious about it especially during conventions


^^ THIS ^^


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

If that was the excuse, why didn't the driver say anything to that effect?

I have said to multiple passengers who wanted to get out in traffic "hold on, let me find a safe [and legal for me] place for you to get out". Easy. I have never heard a complaint about this. If it's on a highway, as long as someone isn't mid-heart attack, we can wait to get to a safe parking lot rather than a less safe shoulder.

This video showcased a conversation about spite rather than something about Las Vegas logistics or the police. Everything the driver said was framed in terms of spite towards all convention passengers and this passenger in particular. As @Wonkytonk suggested, this ride should have been cut short anywhere before being in range of the convention center drop-off space. However annoying the passenger was to the driver, that is the driver's problem. He has to figure out a way to deal with an unhappy customer without breaking laws or common decency.


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

GoldenGoji said:


> *The following is the Youtube description info that tells what transpired in the video between the passenger and the driver:*
> 
> _DeviantOllam_
> 
> ...


Ya know, it's sad because clearly this guy just has issues / generally angry at life and this is how it manifests


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

GreatWhiteHope said:


> Ya know, it's sad because clearly this guy just has issues / generally angry at life and this is how it manifests


Yeah, absolutely.

Despite my criticisms of this interaction I am not even fundamentally against people with acknowledged mental illness driving. I had depression and anxiety when I started rideshare and I did a good job at the job (I am fine now). People can transcend their circumstances. This guy probably should have sought therapy or some other solution before it got to this point. It is tragic.


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

waldowainthrop said:


> Yeah, absolutely.
> 
> Despite my criticisms of this interaction I am not even fundamentally against people with acknowledged mental illness driving. I had depression and anxiety when I started rideshare and I did a good job at the job (I am fine now). People can transcend their circumstances. This guy probably should have sought therapy or some other solution before it got to this point. It is tragic.


Honestly this is the real answer to many outbursts people have 
And I wouldn't label it mental illness necessarily.

This guy is like 40? Massively overweight, driving Uber. He's probably miserable. Has a lot of just anger inside and people like that..... need to take it out on something or someone.

The biggest nightmare customers I ever waited on for example were just miserable people looking to spread their misery


----------



## gooddolphins (Apr 5, 2018)

He was just upset cause he hadn’t had his morning whopper yet. What a butthole driver


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

GreatWhiteHope said:


> Honestly this is the real answer to many outbursts people have
> And I wouldn't label it mental illness necessarily.
> 
> This guy is like 40? Massively overweight, driving Uber. He's probably miserable. Has a lot of just anger inside and people like that..... need to take it out on something or someone.
> ...


Yeah, I mean that, diagnosed or not, this guy has problems. I don't really care about medicalizing these issues. It is helpful for some people to realize their problems exist on a continuum so that they can find appropriate help, and others just need a way out.

I completely agree about why problem passengers are problems for drivers.

On the other hand, this passenger seems to just have an ego and saw an opportunity to antagonize someone else. Maybe there is a description for that problem too. I am not this guy's psychologist.


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

That seems so real!

They don't show the driver's face or the license plate.

C L I C K B A I T


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

waldowainthrop said:


> Yeah, I mean that, diagnosed or not, this guy has problems. I don't really care about medicalizing these issues. It is helpful for some people to realize their problems exist on a continuum so that they can find appropriate help, and others just need a way out.
> 
> I completely agree about why problem passengers are problems for drivers.
> 
> On the other hand, this passenger seems to just have an ego and saw an opportunity to antagonize someone else. Maybe there is a description for that problem too. I am not this guy's psychologist.


true but this is deeper than just problems with pax.

I'm way more interested in your assessment. You really think the pax had the ego ? I was impressed with how reasonable he was.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

GreatWhiteHope said:


> true but this is deeper than just problems with pax.
> 
> I'm way more interested in your assessment. You really think the pax had the ego ? I was impressed with how reasonable he was.


He was pretty reasonable but he really felt personally affronted by the driver which is why he responded in kind with a bit of passive aggression. In the same situation I would have not egged this driver on. Who knows whether the passenger was more polite before he turned his camera on.

The passenger definitely showed restraint.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

RDWRER said:


> I mean, I can't tell if they were already on convention center property when the video started but if it's anything like LAX you can only pickup and drop off at designated locations or the driver could receive a huge fine. A quick google search brings up this:


So I'm not in Vegas but we do have similar places here where you van get ticketed for picking up in the wrong place. But I fail to see how any ticket for dropping off can stand up in court if you contest it. You can't legally hold someone captive in your car.

Having said that I tell pax I have to drop off at the designated area. If they insist "pull over here" and it's not somewhere I can legally pull over I just stop wherever we are. That way I can argue I didn't intend to pull over and drop them off, knowing it was illegal, they just did it and obviously I couldn't stop them.

I can control who gets in by keeping the car locked. I can't legally control them getting out.

Now if it's unsafe (for me to stop, NOT for them to get out--like a freeway with no shoulder) I'll just keep rolling. But the illegal spots are rarely like that. Usually it's in places with slow traffic. Pax who are messed up enough to want to get out on the freeway have likely been screened and never made it in my car in the first place.


----------



## LasVegasMellowYellow (Jun 24, 2015)

Taxi2Uber said:


> From what I can tell by the video, I know where the ride is, and the only legal and safe place to drop the riders at that point was the Convention Center designated dropoff area.


Passenger was going to SHOT tradeshow, which was being held at the Sands Expo. A driver with ANY experience will suggest to the passengers an alternative drop off point, like the front door of Venetian or Palazzo. (Sorry non-Vegas people who don't know what I'm talking about)

Yes, the driver is very well known, and is a member of uberpeople.net. I won't name him, but follow the trail. His posts are 90% edited by moderator.... so much personality in such a small body.


----------



## gooddolphins (Apr 5, 2018)

I thought at first it was Dara and he had eaten all the pax.


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

waldowainthrop said:


> He was pretty reasonable but he really felt personally affronted by the driver which is why he responded in kind with a bit of passive aggression. In the same situation I would have not egged this driver on. Who knows whether the passenger was more polite before he turned his camera on.
> 
> The passenger definitely showed restraint.


Hmmm.... I see what you're saying but I don't know man

The drivers attitude was so bizarre, this guy was trying to be as reasonable and understanding as possible

But he didn't have to film it, that is kinda odd



LasVegasMellowYellow said:


> Passenger was going to SHOT tradeshow, which was being held at the Sands Expo. A driver with ANY experience will suggest to the passengers an alternative drop off point, like the front door of Venetian or Palazzo. (Sorry non-Vegas people who don't know what I'm talking about)
> 
> Yes, the driver is very well known, and is a member of uberpeople.net. I won't name him, but follow the trail. His posts are 90% edited by moderator.... so much personality in such a small body.


Bro.... that's actually amazing I hope he sees this


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

LasVegasMellowYellow said:


> Yes, the driver is very well known, and is a member of uberpeople.net. I won't name him, but follow the trail. His posts are 90% edited by moderator.... so much personality in such a small body.


Hi, driver. Please take care.


----------



## LasVegasMellowYellow (Jun 24, 2015)

waldowainthrop said:


> Yeah, I mean that, diagnosed or not, this guy has problems. I don't really care about medicalizing these issues. It is helpful for some people to realize their problems exist on a continuum so that they can find appropriate help, and others just need a way out.


Well said. Some people tried to nudge him in the right direction about 6 months ago. I guess we know how that turned out.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

waldowainthrop said:


> I had depression and anxiety* (I am fine now).*


.....You Say &#128528;


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Cold Fusion said:


> .....You Say &#128528;


No medication, no therapy, moved somewhere happier, got a new perspective. Doing rideshare (and of course stopping after a few months) was really healthy for me for a short time.

&#128515;✨


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

troothequalstroll said:


> Mods and this site don't want drivers uniting they want em failing so they can get referals they could easily set their own strike date, flyer, demands and pin, sticky frontpage it in every city, forum & gain national attention in a day that would actually change things
> 
> But they won't they'll edit and remove it they on team Uber Lyft & Hitler and sadaam would be proud of their edits lol just delete it cowards you show how pathetic you'd be with real power
> 
> ...


@troothequalstroll also self diagnosed
himself "Fine Now"












waldowainthrop said:


> No medication, no therapy, moved somewhere happier, got a new perspective. Doing rideshare (and of course stopping after a few months) was really healthy for me for a short time.
> 
> &#128515;✨


You Say Right ✔


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

👈🏼🤤🥴


----------



## Ubertool (Jan 24, 2020)

LasVegasMellowYellow said:


> Passenger was going to SHOT tradeshow, which was being held at the Sands Expo. A driver with ANY experience will suggest to the passengers an alternative drop off point, like the front door of Venetian or Palazzo. (Sorry non-Vegas people who don't know what I'm talking about)
> 
> Yes, the driver is very well known, and is a member of uberpeople.net. I won't name him, but follow the trail. His posts are 90% edited by moderator.... so much personality in such a small body.


Oh , that's definitely a well known member of the vegas forum . He has posted pictures of himself .


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

This is why you take a cab; not UberX/Lyft.


----------



## LVFatMan (Mar 11, 2019)

GoldenGoji said:


> *The following is the Youtube description info that tells what transpired in the video between the passenger and the driver:*
> 
> _DeviantOllam_
> 
> ...


Now Mr. D, ... let's tell the truth shall we?

You were a "pleasure of a rider" from the start, late to the pickup area where I waited for you past the 5 minute allotted pickup time, and even texted you where I was located (at Circus Circus) to try and help you find me. "After you claimed you do this often and I was in the wrong area" by text... You get in the car without even so much as a Hello.

I do not use the call feature, you're correct on that.

1. With the things you see in the news, the he said-she said accusations, the scandals, and especially the cancellation fee reversals, I chose only to text passengers, so there is a written proof, when it comes to picking someone up, they can't say I never tried to contact them, or they can't say I said something inappropriate, etc.

2. If you knew this city, you'd understand with the airport pickups, the dead zones between casinos, and passengers not picking up unknown numbers or having spotty service, It has 0 to do with past interactions, (as you'd like to assume and falsely claim) but more ease of communication ... over 2700 lyft rides, not a single negative remark, and a perfect 5.0 rating. Until you.

Continuing on with the ride, I ask you about SHOT, and get ignored from both of you while you're talking loudly and obnoxiously to your partner in the back seat. Whatever, drive on, happens daily. So yes, irritated by now. Late to the pick up, and rude.

We hit traffic turning onto Sands from LV Blvd and that's when you decided you'd like to start a conversation, after i told you it's going to be a little longer than normal ... still not even a greeting, you start asking me to let you out on the side of the road at the bus stop area, to which, I told you Not going to happen, I can't do that, it's illegal in our city and carries a big fine (up to 1k) which I'm not risking and we're only a few minutes from your stop of at the sands convention. I can let you out there.

( Vegas drivers will attest, from the intersection to the sands entrance is no more than a half mile, but with traffic can very bogged down)

You didn't like being told No, I sensed that, so you started calling me ignorant, and an idiot. This must be where you decided to play the victim and record the next 200 yards to your drop off ... where you continue to mock me, And continuously ask me to pull over to the curb where I've already told you I can't do because of the possible fines, tickets, and ramifications (you apparently forgot to add that little detail in your post) ... When you're asking to be let out on a very busy road, in the middle of a convention area in Las Vegas, swarming with cars, and 12-15 cops at every corner, parked in the intersections and medians because it's CONVENIENT FOR YOU, just pull over and drop me on the curb, let me out at the bus stop, it's cool. .. with cars on all lanes (we're in the inside lane btw) ... yeah, I turned up my music. I got tired of you badgering me. Amazing the tone change to attest you decided to record the ride.

Your like every tourist that comes into town, thinking you own the place, acting like entitled, self centered narcissists.

But it's cool. Lyft did indeed deactivate me, but man, blessing in disguise. I thank you &#128539;



waldowainthrop said:


> The problem is that the solution for the driver is to find any parking lot or place to pull over legally. It's not about the passenger or what he baited the driver into doing because the driver was free at any moment to solve the problem by saying "fine, get out here" since that would have been the most likely way to avoid further confrontation. Argue with idiots on their own terms and you become an idiot. Whatever the passenger did off camera, the driver dug his own grave.


In this city, this particular road, there is no place to stop until you reach the convention center. There are cops swarming the area, traffic 4 lanes deep, (we're we're inside lane) and it can be a huge fine for dropping off in the street, or bus stops. This whole mess was about 200 yds from the dropoff location. But doors weren't locked. They were free to leave at any given time.


----------



## AtomicBlonde (Aug 26, 2018)

You should argue the deactivation with Lyft. The guy was mad because you refused to break the law and risk a hefty fine, literally right in front of probably 20 Metro officers.


----------



## LVFatMan (Mar 11, 2019)

Just this week 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

LVFatMan said:


> Now Mr. D, ... let's tell the truth shall we?
> 
> You were a "pleasure of a rider" from the start, late to the pickup area where I waited for you past the 5 minute allotted pickup time, and even texted you where I was located (at Circus Circus) to try and help you find me. "After you claimed you do this often and I was in the wrong area" by text... You get in the car without even so much as a Hello.
> 
> ...


Have you considered taking a chill pill &#129300;.


----------



## LVFatMan (Mar 11, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Have you considered taking a chill pill &#129300;.


I admit he got to me, I never act like this. But shit happens



GreatWhiteHope said:


> Ya know, it's sad because clearly this guy just has issues / generally angry at life and this is how it manifests


I'm not angry at life at all ... simply a bad morning with a bad pax that got under my skin. 7k rides in a year with both apps. 2700 on Lyft and a 5.0, never a negative word said b4 this guy


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

LVFatMan said:


> I admit he got to me, I never act like this. But shit happens
> 
> 
> I'm not angry at life at all ... simply a bad morning with a bad pax that got under my skin. 7k rides in a year with both apps. 2700 on Lyft and a 5.0, never a negative word said b4 this guy


Now I feel a little bad. &#128514;

I'm sure you'll take this as a lesson learned.


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

LVFatMan said:


> I admit he got to me, I never act like this. But shit happens
> 
> 
> I'm not angry at life at all ... simply a bad morning with a bad pax that got under my skin. 7k rides in a year with both apps. 2700 on Lyft and a 5.0, never a negative word said b4 this guy


oh wow, it's you ?

well, what is your side of the story because that's some really wierd behavior

I don't buy just a bad morning, that's some crazy shit


----------



## LVFatMan (Mar 11, 2019)

GreatWhiteHope said:


> oh wow, it's you ?
> 
> well, what is your side of the story because that's some really wierd behavior


I've posted my reply a few posts back. #85


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

@MHR


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

LVFatMan said:


> I've posted my reply a few posts back. #85


Alright man so I read all that.
obviously anyone can rationalize their own misbehavior.

Still think you were being completely unreasonable for no reason 
And it's because you had some pent up aggression on the inside and you choose this moment as the *I'm not taking it anymore*

maybe you're not miserable, but your reaction isn't just caused by these people alone.


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

LVFatMan said:


> I admit he got to me, I never act like this. But shit happens


Any dashcam footage to share?

Any plans to do a rebuttal reply on his YouTube channel, not that it would do any good?

Hoping you have plans C-Z in place for if/when the Uber deactivation shoe drops. Not necessarily from this incident, but we all know how it can just happen.


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

I wouldn’t expect any other outcome from drivers these days. They are savage when it comes to dgaf. Riders love to share their worst stories about drivers. I observe when dropping off at the airport.

I know in Vegas was the only but two times I thought I was going to die in a Uber. Cranked out driver and I literally bailed when he finally decided to stop at a light. And the young Asian girl in her brand new Lexus that had a couple near misses on the highway. This guy seems to be on par of what I expect.


----------



## Ubertool (Jan 24, 2020)

GreatWhiteHope said:


> Alright man so I read all that.
> obviously anyone can rationalize their own misbehavior.
> 
> Still think you were being completely unreasonable for no reason
> ...


When you drive in this market you deal with pricks, I mean pax all the time . Pricks that think they own the town , brag about how great they are and tell you to just let them out anywhere they wish with no regard for your getting a ticket or heaven forbid you let them out and they get killed by a passing car( who do you think will get the blame then . Out here pedestrians are killed all the time down or near the strip. As a matter of fact it happened last night a pedestrian was killed about a mile from the strip.

with that being said all people that are criticizing him for his actions should sit in his seat and see what actually happened instead of relying on the information provided by someone that was obviously a ****** bag which we have all dealt with, here in Vegas we deal with it a lot more than around the country I assume.

I have no problem putting passengers in their place when they are ****ing rude which happens quite a bit out here. However there are other ways to do it you can swallow your pride and then let them talk to you like you were a piece of shit, however some people choose to let some of them have it verbally, I for one I've done it on several occasions.

The only difference is I'm not scared to be deactivated as some appear to be. You can let people run you over if you like verbally from their high horse or you can choose to say something as well that usually puts them in their place and they tend to shut up after that.

when you're in the real world you can't hide behind a computer and say whatever you think you'd like to say and disrespect anyone that you would like.

The guy that took the video is obviously a pompous ass who was looking for something to put on YouTube and exert his power as a pax .

We all know these types of people, it's time to put them in their Place one at a time. Unfortunately most people will just swallow their tongue and take being beaten down verbally by others. I personally don't think it was that bad of an issue and if the dude thought he was being kidnapped that's completely absurd.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

KK2929 said:


> There are too many drivers that actually believe that a pax must be dropped off at the destination address only. I have had too many pax tell me that a past driver refused to drop them off early.
> The driver in the video was too aggressive for comfort.
> 
> 
> ...


Any pax that gets out at a spot other than the destination has been granted a golden ticket to retaliate against the driver/or Uber. 
In my car, if you want a new destination, enter it into the app. If you want a stop, enter it in the app.



OCBob said:


> Rider should have edited the ride to the nearest location as he was creeping along.


^^^^^this


----------



## LVFatMan (Mar 11, 2019)

Diamondraider said:


> Any pax that gets out at a spot other than the destination has been granted a golden ticket to retaliate against the driver/or Uber.
> In my car, if you want a new destination, enter it into the app. If you want a stop, enter it in the app.
> 
> 
> ^^^^^this


For those of you who don't know the Vegas area, the convention center (destination) literarily was the next closest place.


----------



## JaredJ (Aug 7, 2015)

Diamondraider said:


> Any pax that gets out at a spot other than the destination has been granted a golden ticket to retaliate against the driver/or Uber.
> In my car, if you want a new destination, enter it into the app. If you want a stop, enter it in the app.
> 
> 
> ^^^^^this


Drivers are able to edit the destination in both Uber and Lyft. I do it infrequently because some passengers aren't great at navigating the app.

When a drop-off change is requested thats far from the original drop off I'll ask them to change it in the app. If they're not able to I let them know that's ok I can do it on my end once we stop. Doing it on our own is just another way to cover ourselves. It has never been a problem in 6 years and thousands of rides.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

LVFatMan said:


> For those of you who don't know the Vegas area, the convention center (destination) literarily was the next closest place.


I completely understand your predicament and I would like to hear the conversation leading up to the recording. It's obvious the pax was staging the video portion of the ride, concealing mitigating factors.


----------



## LVFatMan (Mar 11, 2019)

Diamondraider said:


> I completely understand your predicament and I would like to hear the conversation leading up to the recording. It's obvious the pax was staging the video portion of the ride, concealing mitigating factors.


#84 is my reply. But yes, I wish I had it from the beginning of the ride as well


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

Ubertool said:


> When you drive in this market you deal with pricks, I mean pax all the time . Pricks that think they own the town , brag about how great they are and tell you to just let them out anywhere they wish with no regard for your getting a ticket or heaven forbid you let them out and they get killed by a passing car( who do you think will get the blame then . Out here pedestrians are killed all the time down or near the strip. As a matter of fact it happened last night a pedestrian was killed about a mile from the strip.
> 
> with that being said all people that are criticizing him for his actions should sit in his seat and see what actually happened instead of relying on the information provided by someone that was obviously a @@@@@@ bag which we have all dealt with, here in Vegas we deal with it a lot more than around the country I assume.
> 
> ...


Yeah, *No. *

Was the pax a ******? Maybe, who knows.

This dudes reaction was completely ridiculous, do we all get completely irrational and ridiculous sometimes? Some much more than others, but let's not make excuses for acting like a child having a temper tantrum



LVFatMan said:


> For those of you who don't know the Vegas area, the convention center (destination) literarily was the next closest place.


Only question I got is, when he talks about "what about this entrance on the right" you said I don't know, and then you said well you can change the drop off location then.

what was that entrance ? If you coulda done that then I think it's silly but maybe it wasn't an entrance


----------



## uberxone vegas (Feb 8, 2017)

G.S.M. said:


> That's my brother from a different mother


Let's pray to gatherr for your brother &#128517;so he would last longer in this business &#128517;&#128526;


----------



## LVFatMan (Mar 11, 2019)

GreatWhiteHope said:


> Yeah, *No. *
> 
> Was the pax a @@@@@@? Maybe, who knows.
> 
> ...


Was the bus stop pull in ... not an entrance to anything.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

troothequalstroll said:


> Nah these the type of riders that deserve to be put in their place, driver messed up reacting the way he did but rider needs to be deactivated too only a s s holes try to hide cameras and upload edited videos that begin when they want them to so they can be on their best behavior lol
> 
> "I haven't cussed at you" "I haven't disrespeteced you" yeah sure what happened before you decided to start recording cuz I see his disrespectful dirty shoes pressing up on back of passenger seat not on the floor where they belong
> 
> ...


I LOL'ed.


----------



## Wild Colonial Boy (Dec 26, 2019)

The moral of the story is - have a dual lens cam in your car, on at all times, audio as well as visual, then there can’t be any argument as to who said and did what. Don’t get provoked by any rider, if things go pear shaped pull over safely, end trip, kick ‘em out. I don’t know what the rules are in the US, but over here in Aus we have to display a notice that states that a recording device is fitted to the car. Mine say that consent is given by entering the vehicle. Only one person has ever asked what about if he didn’t want to be recorded, and my reply was that it is a free world, enjoy your walk. He chose to ride. No matter what anyone says, if the driver has footage and audio, most issues are resolved fairly quickly.


----------



## Uber20hr (Nov 6, 2019)

Guess what we're here. Then I can exit. Not yet

Lol that's awesome


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

JaredJ said:


> Drivers are able to edit the destination in both Uber and Lyft. I do it infrequently because some passengers aren't great at navigating the app.
> 
> When a drop-off change is requested thats far from the original drop off I'll ask them to change it in the app. If they're not able to I let them know that's ok I can do it on my end once we stop. Doing it on our own is just another way to cover ourselves. It has never been a problem in 6 years and thousands of rides.


 Can't legally touch your phone while you're driving exactly how do you do that?


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Can't legally touch your phone while you're driving exactly how do you do that?


That's why they pay drivers the big bucks at Uber and Lyft.


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

100% side with the driver

Was this guy a CNN reporter? Because this is some fake news.


----------



## sadboy (Jul 15, 2016)

The moment a ride goes south, end it and move along. Regardless of who who is at fault. You got baited and took the bait and you look like an ass. Your replaceable just like the rest of us and you will be the one deactivated not the pax. Good job on having thin skin. Thanks for the laugh, I was dying when you said you will have the pax deactived so fast, I wish i had the same power as @LVFatMan


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Interesting that both the original video and this are from Las Vegas






This is one of my favorites of all-time


----------



## Sonny06 (Sep 9, 2018)

New2This said:


> Interesting that both the original video and this are from Las Vegas
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jesus some should to get psychological testing before getting on the road, holly cow.


----------



## 7.62 (Aug 31, 2016)

I agree with waldowainthrop on just about everything. Damn LV, you should have terminated that ride on the spot. 

This is not gonna go well for you, to bad you don’t have a panic button like in a taxi. Just maybe coulda saved you, but your attitude and what he got on video makes you look like a monster. Your days driving are probably done, this town is known for blackballing, especially in the transportation arena.

Best of luck to you.


----------



## Ubertool (Jan 24, 2020)

That ride cost the rider $7 max to go 1.5 miles, wish I were there cause I would have slapped the phone out of his hand. Such an entitled prick! Sad part is there are 1000’s more just like that pax waiting to take his place , no chance he could roll this tub!😁 Time for some whiskey, just dealt with a couple of pricks just like that one today , but only had to verbally scold them. Like when my kids were young a firm what the **** are yall doing did the trick tonight. You won’t catch me on video though cause I watch these pax like they are about to steal my food in prison. ( never been but I have watched a few movie before)


----------



## Funky Monkey (Jul 11, 2016)

GoldenGoji said:


> *The following is the Youtube description info that tells what transpired in the video between the passenger and the driver:*
> 
> _DeviantOllam_
> 
> ...


1:15 in and I already want to slap the pax silly, not that I would in real life. It sounds like he's deliberately trying to provoke the driver so he can post something online. Just what everyone (us drivers) needs!


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Funky Monkey said:


> 1:15 in and I already want to slap the pax silly, not that I would in real life.* It sounds like he's deliberately trying to provoke the driver* so he can post something online. Just what everyone (us drivers) needs!


He is trying to do that, and succeeding at doing that, but being provokable
is a social problem. Most people require quite a bit of provoking before they get to the point of being hostile to others. For the minority who are easily provoked, disengagement is a really good strategy to learn. Walk (or drive) away if a bit of negativity or tension can't be handled with civility.


----------



## Funky Monkey (Jul 11, 2016)

waldowainthrop said:


> He is trying to do that, and succeeding at doing that, but being provokable
> is a social problem. Most people require quite a bit of provoking before they get to the point of being hostile to others. For the minority who are easily provoked, disengagement is a really good strategy to learn. Walk (or drive) away if a bit of negativity or tension can't be handled with civility.


I think we all know this. It was either a perfect storm for the driver, Murphy's Law or whatever, or he does need to learn some coping skills / get a handle on things like you said. I'm also very lucky not to have encountered a pax like this who was messing with me in a negative way


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Funky Monkey said:


> I think we all know this. It was either a perfect storm for the driver, Murphy's Law or whatever, or he does need to learn some coping skills / get a handle on things like you said. I'm also very lucky not to have encountered a pax like this who was messing with me in a negative way


I dunno - for all I know I got a dozen rides that could have turned into this because of the passenger, but it never got to that point for other reasons (me
or my car, time of day, they had their coffee, implicit bias, length of ride, and so on). Some people are ready to provoke or just be a customer service nightmare. I only ever had one ride that would have turned into this had I not deescalated.

Almost anyone can turn into a nightmare driver or passenger if pushed. Fortunately it is pretty rare, and disengaging is something almost anyone can do.


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

The YouTuber added the following to the video description:



> I want to be clear... I don't bear any ill will toward Mr. ----- and it's a shame that he cost himself his job with these antics. People have asked if I feel responsible for what happened. Quite frankly, my view on the matter is the same in any Lyft or Uber ride: The passenger is responsible for the passenger's behavior. The driver is responsible for the driver's behavior.
> 
> Some people think there were things I could or should have done differently, and I've been reading those comments. Most make me merely raise an eyebrow (my feet weren't "on his seats" I simply had my leg crossed and one foot near my knee... and there is no expectation of privacy in a public space or when there's a sign saying "you may be recorded") but I have re-played this video a couple times -- disturbing though it is -- and asked myself what things I could have done different. I do not have any indication that Mr. ----- has taken the time to self-reflect while doing the same.
> 
> ...


Cute how the passive aggressive asshole managed to put both the first and last name of his driver out there.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

WAHN said:


> The YouTuber added the following to the video description:
> 
> Cute how the passive aggressive @@@@@@@ managed to put both the first and last name of his driver out there.


Did that guy plagiarize my comment from this thread? Good for him - I am plagiarizable and I don't really care, except I do want to be clear that I don't endorse this video or the way it was shared.

I am 95% certain the passenger copied a part of I wrote on this thread.



> The passenger is responsible for the passenger's behavior. The driver is responsible for the driver's behavior.


&#129335;&#127996;‍♂


----------



## Funky Monkey (Jul 11, 2016)

WAHN said:


> The YouTuber added the following to the video description:
> 
> Cute how the passive aggressive @@@@@@@ managed to put both the first and last name of his driver out there.


The paxhole is obviously a POS piece of work. I would imagine most drivers have their hands full trying to make ends meet. What a dick to go out of his way to frick this guy over


----------



## UbeRoBo (Nov 19, 2015)

LVFatMan said:


> I admit he got to me, I never act like this. But shit happens
> 
> 
> I'm not angry at life at all ... simply a bad morning with a bad pax that got under my skin. 7k rides in a year with both apps. 2700 on Lyft and a 5.0, never a negative word said b4 this guy


Dude, we all have our bad days but you were a total jerk in this case. You lost your cool and forget that everyone these days has a video camera at their dispense. Forgive and forget but you effed up big time on this one and completely deserved the deactivation you got. Now like you said...blessing in disguise....go get a real job that pays real wages and offers real benefits. And PS...wear some sleeves Bro.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

New2This said:


> Interesting that both the original video and this are from Las Vegas
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The woman is so stupid . She should have gone out instead of keeping asking those stupid questions. I feel sorry for her husband.


----------



## Harvey_Ledbetter (Jan 22, 2020)

Both driver and passenger sound like a couple of assholes. They deserve each other.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Don't lyFt with Las Vegas : o


----------



## Ubertool (Jan 24, 2020)

I have to admit I never even watch the video with the volume up because it was on my phone and now that I’ve had a chance to look at it at home on TV I would have to say the driver was stupid, The only time I’ve ever cursed at a rider is when I was kicking them out definitely not going on a five minute tantrum.Please reserve your cursing of the passengers as they are on the way out of your car


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

The queen &#128120; said:


> The woman is so stupid . She should have gone out instead of keeping asking those stupid questions. I feel sorry for her husband.


Oh well, one less uber/Lyft driver to contend with.


----------



## JasonLV23 (Sep 4, 2017)

LVFatMan said:


> For those of you who don't know the Vegas area, the convention center (destination) literarily was the next closest place.


I have not logged into this site in months. When I used to in the past it was ALWAYS to read up on all of YOUR DRAMA. I found it truly entertaining but reading between the lines I also found you to be one sick Mother F'er! Now 100% confirmed with live video. Your behavior was absolutely twisted, so stop trying to defend yourself.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

LVFatMan said:


> Was the bus stop pull in ... not an entrance to anything.


Come on, man, you coulda found a spot to dump this dbag off at. You shoulda known he was recording going by the way he was talking.


----------



## Truelytcufrebu (Oct 9, 2019)

It baffles me that anyone would see the driver doing ANYTHING a respectable driver would do. 
So ****in what if a paxhole puts his feet up, tell him to put em down n give em 1 star or something. 
This drivers game was just repulsive. 

I get paxholes all the time and i never have to stoop so low.


----------



## DriveLV (Aug 21, 2019)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Come on, man, you coulda found a spot to dump this dbag off at. You shoulda known he was recording going by the way he was talking.


Not defending the driver's attitude, but I do have to defend him that based on where he says he is, there really is no legal/safe drop off until he reaches the destination (driver says he explained it to the pax multiple times before the video began so I can understand the frustration - even though driver handled it poorly). Pax was looking for drama and found the "right" driver to get it from.

Vegas is unlike most cities. In the tourist zones, drivers cannot just pickup/dropoff anywhere we want (for good reason). Most people don't seem to realize that we risk major fines/tickets, plus the potential to get banned from properties if it's on private property. Put hundreds of thousands of drunk/high people and thousands of drivers in a small space and chaos ensues if there aren't strict rules. Pickup and dropoff are in specific designated areas - and the pickup areas are rarely the same location as the dropoff areas (which confuses and annoys pax - and many will blame it on the driver).

That said - if traffic is really bad and pax is asking - I make it standard practice to say "it's technically illegal for me to LET you out here, but I can't stop you from jumping out if you do so when we're stopped. I won't pull any closer to the curb, but if we're stopped in traffic and you jump out, I have no choice but to remain with my foot on the brake until the door is closed. Makes sense?"

Driver's biggest mistake was picking up the pax to begin with. Once that timer hits 5 minute, I'm gone. In Vegas - a cancel pays almost as much as many rides. If pax arrives within the 5 mins and gives me attitude that they couldn't find me (like it's my fault when the casinos have huge signs that point them there) - i'm cancelling/ending immediately. Nothing good comes from a pax who is already starting off the ride on negative note. Even if the driver had handled this situation better, based on the pickup experience/pax attitude, the ride was probably destined to be a 1-3 star for the driver anyway.


----------



## 4848 (May 16, 2019)

Whenever someone say "I am genuinely curious..." in high pitched girl voice, 
they are not asking a question in good faith. They are pretentious a-holes masquerading their aggression with a claim of ignorance. 
PAX provoked driver, therefore driver not at fault.


----------



## DriveLV (Aug 21, 2019)

14eightyeight said:


> Whenever someone say "I am genuinely curious..." in high pitched girl voice, they are not asking a question in good faith. They are pretentious a-holes masquerading their aggression with a claim of ignorance.


correct


> PAX provoked driver


correct


> therefore driver not at fault.


incorrect

Driver took the bait. That's on him. Blame is not mutually exclusive in this case - there's plenty of it to go around. Hopefully the driver has learned that sometimes it's just best not to say what's on your mind.


----------



## AtomicBlonde (Aug 26, 2018)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Come on, man, you coulda found a spot to dump this dbag off at.


No, he couldn't. Between where this started and the passenger's destination there is no safe, legal place to drop or load. There isn't even a shoulder, which would still be illegal if there was. And there were a lot of cops standing right there whose entire job at that moment was to keep traffic flowing.



DriveLV said:


> That said - if traffic is really bad and pax is asking - I make it standard practice to say "it's technically illegal for me to LET you out here, but I can't stop you from jumping out if you do so when we're stopped. I won't pull any closer to the curb, but if we're stopped in traffic and you jump out, I have no choice but to remain with my foot on the brake until the door is closed. Makes sense?"


Same here. Something like, "I'm not gonna lock you in, that would be kidnapping, but it would be dangerous and illegal to let you out here, so I have to say no." I mean, I'm on camera, audio and video, and when the guy gets hit by a car that video will be looked at.

We've had, what, 2 people killed getting hit by cars in the Strip zone in the past 2 weeks or so? It's not some arbitrary rule no one cares about.


----------



## DriveLV (Aug 21, 2019)

AtomicBlonde said:


> We've had, what, 2 people killed getting hit by cars in the Strip zone in the past 2 weeks or so? It's not some arbitrary rule no one cares about.


Absolutely! And I know the same early exit conversation happens here hundreds of times a day in Uber/Lyft/Taxis.

First time someone jumped out early I was kind of annoyed for a minute. Then I realized how much time I was saving (if I could still abort the location/traffic). So now in really horrific traffic (conventions, accidents, concerts, and fights - not just normal Friday night traffic) I'll try and lead the conversation in the direction of talking about them jumping out early just so I can get to explain the process and hope they jump. &#128514;

Driving to conventions are the worst. There's usually no surge despite the traffic - because the demand/traffic is at the drop off location and not so much at the hotel/pickup. Pax are sometimes planning to meet colleagues so they already are under a time crunch. And there's no shot at getting them to go to a kb location (can sometimes set up for later, but that's a low percentage chance that it actually works out). It doesn't help that the traffic directional people are early in their shift so they are extra chipper and overly aggressive.

So I understand why the driver was bitter. I just generally avoid convention drop offs to keep my blood pressure and frustration low.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

AtomicBlonde said:


> No, he couldn't. Between where this started and the passenger's destination there is no safe, legal place to drop or load. There isn't even a shoulder, which would still be illegal if there was. And there were a lot of cops standing right there whose entire job at that moment was to keep traffic flowing.
> 
> Same here. Something like, "I'm not gonna lock you in, that would be kidnapping, but it would be dangerous and illegal to let you out here, so I have to say no." I mean, I'm on camera, audio and video, and when the guy gets hit by a car that video will be looked at.
> 
> We've had, what, 2 people killed getting hit by cars in the Strip zone in the past 2 weeks or so? It's not some arbitrary rule no one cares about.


then you turn off and drop the pax off off route away from the destination because they wanted out



DriveLV said:


> Not defending the driver's attitude, but I do have to defend him that based on where he says he is, there really is no legal/safe drop off until he reaches the destination (driver says he explained it to the pax multiple times before the video began so I can understand the frustration - even though driver handled it poorly). Pax was looking for drama and found the "right" driver to get it from.
> 
> Vegas is unlike most cities. In the tourist zones, drivers cannot just pickup/dropoff anywhere we want (for good reason). Most people don't seem to realize that we risk major fines/tickets, plus the potential to get banned from properties if it's on private property. Put hundreds of thousands of drunk/high people and thousands of drivers in a small space and chaos ensues if there aren't strict rules. Pickup and dropoff are in specific designated areas - and the pickup areas are rarely the same location as the dropoff areas (which confuses and annoys pax - and many will blame it on the driver).
> 
> ...


all the driver had to do was turn off and drop the entitled pax off at the nearest side street


----------



## Ubertool (Jan 24, 2020)

uberdriverfornow said:


> then you turn off and drop the pax off off route away from the destination because they wanted out
> 
> 
> all the driver had to do was turn off and drop the entitled pax off at the nearest side street


You obviously don't know the Las Vegas market. Move along nothing to see here


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Ubertool said:


> You obviously don't know the Las Vegas market. Move along nothing to see here


I know when an entitled pax is *****ing then I will go backwards if I have to to get them out of my car asap at the fastest spot.


----------



## AtomicBlonde (Aug 26, 2018)

uberdriverfornow said:


> then you turn off and drop the pax off off route away from the destination because they wanted out
> 
> 
> all the driver had to do was turn off and drop the entitled pax off at the nearest side street


The next turn was the passenger's destination.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

AtomicBlonde said:


> The next turn was the passenger's destination.


The pax never should been dropped off at the destination.


----------



## DriveLV (Aug 21, 2019)

uberdriverfornow said:


> The pax never should been dropped off at the destination.


It would have taken him much longer to bring the pax to a safe/legal dropoff that wasn't the destination. Not to mention then it really would have been considered kidnapping.

Dropping the pax off at their destination was the ONE thing the driver did right in this video.



uberdriverfornow said:


> then you turn off and drop the pax off off route away from the destination because they wanted out


The only turn off before the destination would be to literally drive up a curb, across a sidewalk, through some trees and straight into a building. Good idea! Total 5 star experience.


----------



## wastaxinowuber (Oct 23, 2019)

He made several mistakes:

cursing several times and losing his cool when the passenger was calm and didnt call him names, he admitted he waited more than 5 minutes which he was eligible for a cancel fee, also the passenger was complaining on text, that should be an auto cancel or wait 5 minutes and cancel.

sad to say he made a bad decision to wait and actually pick them up instead of cancelling and collecting his cancel fee. He said stuff he shouldn't have and got caught on camera doing it, so he definitely got what he deserved for losing his cool like that (deactivated and shamed on social media)

I've had my fair share of rude riders, general smug people, assholes, people that think they are above me, people trying to get out when it's not safe to drop off (or I risk getting ticketed fined or trespassed)

most rides in the area he drove are 10 minutes or less. I just keep my mouth shut and get them quickly to the destination and not go off on them. Talk to them reasonably and politely. As much as we joke about saying what's really on our minds rideshare driving is a customer service gig. If you don't know how to talk to people and keep your cool and learn to deescalate certain situations then this gig isn't for you. Period.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

DriveLV said:


> It would have taken him much longer to bring the pax to a safe/legal dropoff that wasn't the destination. Not to mention then it really would have been considered kidnapping.
> 
> Dropping the pax off at their destination was the ONE thing the driver did right in this video.
> 
> ...


Not at all. Going backwards to drop this dbag off woulda been far better than going all the way to destination.


----------



## AtomicBlonde (Aug 26, 2018)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Not at all. Going backwards to drop this dbag off woulda been far better than going all the way to destination.


You don't know what the hell you're talking about. "All the way to the destination" was maybe 200 yards. Going backwards would have taken at least 20 minutes and would literally be kidnapping. The driver could have handled himself better, but had NO choice here other than breaking the law in front of 20 cops.


----------



## 4848 (May 16, 2019)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Not at all. Going backwards to drop this dbag off woulda been far better than going all the way to destination.


How he supposed to go backward when he's in the middle of traffic?


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

The driver was having a bad day. I feel like this internally some days. But it's important that it does all stay internalized. These people will be out of your car in a few minutes and you get their $$$. If that happens, you win. It's a little game you have to play with yourself, over and over again, multiple times each day. I have no doubt the pax was difficult, but you can't let them break you. 

These videos always remind me of that Michael Richards bit at the laugh factory where he messed up. It's like a pressure cooker that just pops at some point. But I would say to drivers that if they feel this way, they really need to take a break and re-focus/re-energize. If you can't bring positivity to rideshare you should probably stay home.


----------



## Ubertool (Jan 24, 2020)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Not at all. Going backwards to drop this dbag off woulda been far better than going all the way to destination.


I'm beginning to think this bulb is not the brightest


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

AtomicBlonde said:


> You don't know what the hell you're talking about. "All the way to the destination" was maybe 200 yards. Going backwards would have taken at least 20 minutes and would literally be kidnapping. The driver could have handled himself better, but had NO choice here other than breaking the law in front of 20 cops.


The pax coulda got out at any point. If they were acting like I heard in the vid, there was no way I was taking them to the destination.

You can kiss paxes ass all you want, some of us know better.



Ubertool said:


> I'm beginning to think this bulb is not the brightest


Nah, I'm just too smart to be a pushover to entitled pax. Either I woulda just told them to jump out or I woulda went the other way.

The vid gives no indication either was impossible.


----------



## Ubertool (Jan 24, 2020)

And when they get hit by that car like many pedestrians do here in Vegas and get killed you’ll be spending time with Bubba in prison, And you’re tough guy act won’t work on him


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Ubertool said:


> And when they get hit by that car like many pedestrians do here in Vegas and get killed you'll be spending time with Bubba in prison, And you're tough guy act won't work on him


That driver wasn't physically holding that pax from getting out of the car.


----------

